# Custom User Interface w/Group Policy..force desktop background?



## ma.jcbs (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm finalizing a new Group Policy for a call center which my initial setup was to use Internet Explorer (no Kiosk mode) as the replacement UI, but this removes any ability to have a desktop wallpaper as it's just a black background. I've attempted to use BGinfo to load a wallpaper through on user logon to no avail.

Any thoughts on how to accomplish this would be great!

BTW - i'm using Server 2008 w/ Win7 end-users.

Thank you!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

http://blog.mpecsinc.ca/2009/03/sbs-20038-publish-bginfo-via-group.html


----------

